# Ripley 4x4 stripper



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I was just wondering if someone that uses this stripper could give me an idea on what bushings to use. I emailed the company but the sizes they gave me don't work for the wire I'm using.

I'm looking for bushings for the following wire

#2 URD (XLPE)
1/0 URD (XLPE)
2/0 URD (XLPE)
3/0 URD (XLPE)
4/0 URD (XLPE)
250 URD (XLPE)

These all have 80 mil insulation except for the 250 which has 95 mil

I would also be curious what bushings I need for 4/0 and 250 XHHW 

The bushings I have on my tool are:
10-70060
11-90075
10-60060
10-55060

Also, could someone tell me the best place to buy additional bushings. I don't have a local supplier that handles them.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

i use dollar bills for strippers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you working with conductors, semi-compacted conductors, or compacted conductors?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Are you working with conductors, semi-compacted conductors, or compacted conductors?


That's the million dollar question!!:laughing: I think the URD would be considered a semi-compacted. I've got the spec sheet but it just calls it "stranded compressed".
I believe the XHHW would be a compacted conductor. I've tried finding it on the Ripley spec sheet but still am puzzled:blink:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wendon said:


> I was just wondering if someone that uses this stripper could give me an idea on what bushings to use. I emailed the company but the sizes they gave me don't work for the wire I'm using.
> 
> I'm looking for bushings for the following wire
> 
> ...


I have two, one is set up for #4, #2, 2/0 and 4/0 numbers are. 
10-37540
10-42540
10-60060
10-70060

The other is for #1, 1/0, 3/0 and 350. Numbers are. 
10-52560
10-52540
10-62540
11-90075


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anyone make a tool that can be "dialed in" for the various insulations and jackets?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Celtic said:


> Does anyone make a tool that can be "dialed in" for the various insulations and jackets?


 
yup

http://www.toolup.com/greenlee_1903_cable-stripping-tool.aspx


View attachment 19591


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

stuiec said:


> yup
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/greenlee_1903_cable-stripping-tool.aspx
> 
> ...


I looked at this a while ago.

I think that my utility knife with a fresh blade is faster and no need to worry about batteries. Ring it, slice down the center, pull it off- done.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

stuiec said:


> yup
> 
> http://www.toolup.com/greenlee_1903_cable-stripping-tool.aspx
> 
> ...


I used something like that [maybe Ideal?] on some Tray Cable....didn't meet my expectations.

I don't see how it would impress me on 350's or 500's THHN....let alone some XLPE


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Dangerously said:


> I looked at this a while ago.
> 
> I think that my utility knife with a fresh blade is faster and no need to worry about batteries. Ring it, slice down the center, pull it off- done.


I don't believe this uses batteries. I've never used one, just been looking at 'em as a possibility down the road. I don't do enough with larger cables right now to really need one.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Celtic said:


> I used something like that [maybe Ideal?] on some Tray Cable....didn't meet my expectations.
> 
> I don't see how it would impress me on 350's or 500's THHN....let alone some XLPE


The idea seems slick, and the price is right, sucks to hear the tools no good. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Dangerously said:


> I looked at this a while ago.
> 
> I think that my utility knife with a fresh blade is faster and no need to worry about batteries. Ring it, slice down the center, pull it off- done.


No batteries required.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

stuiec said:


> The idea seems slick, and the price is right, sucks to hear the tools no good. I guess you get what you pay for.



...it may not have been designed for the cable we were attempting to strip :whistling2:

Looking at that video, it might actually be a benefit when cutting in a row of switchgear.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Celtic said:


> ...it may not have been designed for the cable we were attempting to strip :whistling2:
> 
> Looking at that video, it might actually be a benefit when cutting in a row of switchgear.


:laughing: Well, maybe you should buy one and tell me if I want one or not.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

stuiec said:


> :laughing: Well, maybe you should buy one and tell me if I want one or not.


LMAO :laughing:


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

Celtic said:


> No batteries required.


Oh. So what is it, just a knife blade that you rip down the insulation similar to the way an old fashioned romex stripper worked? :laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Dangerously said:


> Oh. So what is it, just a knife blade that you rip down the insulation similar to the way an old fashioned romex stripper worked? :laughing:



Sort of...
There is a blade in the handle that can be set in 3 positions...perpendicular, parallel, or askew to the conductor. The hook thing provides pressure so the blade penetrates the insulation.

I might buy one....but right now I am going through a tool belt and tic tester crisis :blink:....I've probably spent a few hundred dollars on various belts, pouches and tic testers in the past 2 weeks...none of which I am particularly satisfied with in the field ~ but they had some appeal on the shelf/display so I bought them :laughing:


Also...I have no gear or large cables to work on any time in the near future.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

This:









with this on the side:









and this inside:










No more crisis :thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Dangerously said:


> This:
> 
> View attachment 19593
> 
> ...


I like that Klien apron, I have a couple of Carhartt ones....but...the job I am on requires some climbing...and the apron doesn't cut it.










I have some pouches attached to my climbing gear...almost have a "perfect" rig for me.



> and this inside:
> 
> View attachment 19594


I bought that last week.

Today I bought this:









It was more idiot proof than the Fluke :thumbsup:

Turn it on...
red light = no power
green light = power

Simple for a simpleton like me:thumbup:

Sometimes the environment is dark and noisey


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

I too had many Carhartts, but the Klein is an improvement. There is a tape measure clip, a different loop arrangement which I like better, and the little pencil pockets are over to the side instead of in the middle where the pencil will poke you in the belly lol.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Dangerously said:


> I looked at this a while ago.
> 
> I think that my utility knife with a fresh blade is faster and no need to worry about batteries. Ring it, slice down the center, pull it off- done.


I love the greenlee stripper it does not use batteries just open the hook on the and slide the wire in, spin the stripper around the cable, pull and turn and then it will do a spiral slice down the wire so you can easily pull of the insulation.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Dangerously said:


> the little pencil pockets are over to the side instead of in the middle where the pencil will poke you in the belly lol.



Yea..that really messed with my belly bling :laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

stuiec said:


> I don't believe this uses batteries. I've never used one, just been looking at 'em as a possibility down the road. I don't do enough with larger cables right now to really need one.


Dont bother.... Mine sits in the tool box

If u feel u need to have it, ill sell u mine


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Today I bought this:
> 
> 
> It was more idiot proof than the Fluke :thumbsup:
> ...


Santronics #3115: More idiot proof yet.... no switch to eff with.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> I have two, one is set up for #4, #2, 2/0 and 4/0 numbers are.
> 10-37540
> 10-42540
> 10-60060
> ...


Much appreciated!:thumbup: I presume you use these on URD? They told me I needed the 10-70060 for 4/0 URD but it seemed to fit too loose. I used that die to strip 250 XHHW and it worked fine. So far it works better than anything I've used so far especially up here on the tundra!!:laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wendon said:


> Much appreciated!:thumbup: I presume you use these on URD? They told me I needed the 10-70060 for 4/0 URD but it seemed to fit too loose. I used that die to strip 250 XHHW and it worked fine. So far it works better than anything I've used so far especially up here on the tundra!!:laughing:


Yes URD, the 10-70060 is for 4/0. Is the cutter adjustment all the way in?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> Yes URD, the 10-70060 is for 4/0. Is the cutter adjustment all the way in?


No it isn't, I'll try that! Thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

stuiec said:


> I don't believe this uses batteries. I've never used one, just been looking at 'em as a possibility down the road. I don't do enough with larger cables right now to really need one.


I've got two different sizes I'd let go pretty cheap. I wasn't impressed with them. I've used a utility knife for years but the POCO guys would get out their Ripley 4x4's and kinda laugh at me!!:laughing: Now I bought one and so far I've been impressed especially when the insulation is in a cold environment.


----------

